# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  SRS:n vierailu Ilmalan ratapihalle 13.8.2007

## Zimba

SRS vieraili Ilmalan ratapihalla ja varikolla maanantaina 13.8.2007. Jonkinlainen kuvasarja vierailusta löytyy osoitteesta http://sim.1g.fi/kuvat/070813+SRS+Ilrlla/

Kommentit tervetulleita!

----------


## otto s

Hienoja kuvia otit! Kiitokset myös SRS:lle retken järjestämisessä. Paljon oli kaikenlaista. Varsinkin Dv16 vetureita riitti.

----------

